
Ask HN: Is the sound in high speed camera videos real? - emsign
I keep wondering when watching YT videos of people doing high frame rate recordings whether the slowed down sound in some of them is real (the ones that have sound).<p>Take for example this one where they use a Phantom camera not a Cronos one.
https:&#x2F;&#x2F;youtu.be&#x2F;Dy55X4QaAAU?t=395<p>On another channel (Beyond the press) https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.youtube.com&#x2F;channel&#x2F;UCveB47lgzZJ1WOf4XYVJNBw I have noticed that when they use different cameras, some footage does have slowed down sound.<p>Of course this could all be clever post production sound effects but I doubt that these channels can actually make it sound so convincing.<p>So my question is: Can the Phantom record sound in sync with the video and does it sound as amazing as the video looks?
======
gus_massa
Take a look at " _How to record Slow Motion Sounds (Exploding Tomato at
60,000fps) - Smarter Every Day 184_ "
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aO7yzmc3ykw](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aO7yzmc3ykw)

